# Driver's Seat is making horrible noise!



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

Ever since I bought this 98 750iL the driver's seat has been making popping noise when I move in the seat, accelerate, break or take turns. I'm at the point where I can't stand it anymore. I feel like there is a small play in one of the joints.

Anyone experienced similiar problem?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

That was common on the E39s, I know... These posts might give you some ideas.

Seat click 1

Seat click 2


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

I think it will be the seat rail. Where the bushings are. That's where the noise is coming from. Not all of them, but the left front one.

Thanks a lot for this post. So helpful.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I think the rail is often the issue.

However, here is another link I remember: Seat click...  with an interesting way to check if it's the problem.

Good luck!


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

M.Wong said:


> I think the rail is often the issue.
> 
> However, here is another link I remember: Seat click...  with an interesting way to check if it's the problem.
> 
> Good luck!


That's exactly the part I'm thinking the click is coming from.

You are such a help. Very appreciate the effort to post back.:thumbup:


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

bmwtransport said:


> That's exactly the part I'm thinking the click is coming from.


Let us know if/how you get it fixed!


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

M.Wong said:


> Let us know if/how you get it fixed!


Sure I will. To be honest I might try the zip tie just for some time, but I'll probably remove the joint and perhaps have some aluminium sleeve fabricated somewhere.

That should fix it permanently.


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

I just called a local machine shop this morning and decided to have this parts machined from aluminuim or titanium.

By looking at the pictures more I can better understand what is the issue here. New bushings and tiny aluminium sleeves should take care of it.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Very cool, take some pics when you get it worked out!


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

I definitely will.


----------



## bmwtransport (Mar 8, 2005)

So... I disassembled the driver's seat today. I went to the hardware store and bought Torx T-45 and T-40 because the T-45 looked way too big, but guess what... all the bolts are Torx T-30. Oh man was I pissed.

I removed one of the bushings and took it to Omanson Precision Engineering.
http://www.omanson.com/background.htm

They will make me a new set of bushings that will fit much tighter. After lubricating them with teflon grease, there should be no more clicking. I'm only doing the 2 front ones, because the rear seems to be ok and the bushings are little bit different. Maybe I will just lubricate them.

I also happened to remove the broken seat plastic cover and picked up a set of new ones at the South Bay BMW for $47.00. Listed at $65.00. Pretty good deal.

I will snap some macro photos of the bushings and other parts once I get them.


----------

